# two feral squeakers free to a good home



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

I rescued these guys about three weeks ago and now they are eating and flying on their own and ready to find a new home. They like other pigeons and it woulds be best if they could live with other rescues or any other pigeons but I know they cant go back to the wild because they need their mother to teach them to find food and survive. They usually run away from me but if i start feeding them from my hand they begin to warm up to me. I would rather they stay together but I guess its ok as long as their with other pigeons. I am located in Floral Park Long Island NY. If anyone is interested in adopting them please let me know.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15630465580/ Here is a pic of them.


----------



## pigeonoverpass (Oct 27, 2014)

Wish I was closer I would love to take the young ones ... I have one pair of Ferals but would love to help you out .... Good luck in finding them a home guy ..kudos to you for taking them in and caring for them ....


----------

